
The Problem with Analytics - elontusk
https://medium.com/@chris_9782/the-problem-with-analytics-ee867e74cab2?source=linkShare-d430e6562d37-1532908140
======
karmakaze
Is it inaccuracy (e.g. ineffective deduplication)?

